# As requested Pics of my crew



## CynthiaATL (Sep 2, 2008)

Here are some of my crew

Darla


Ole Hillbilly











Vaya











Bailey











Johnnie


OJ


Oscar (sire to Darla, Johnnie, Bailey, OJ)











Ginger


Mike (Pimpers)











Zydeco


Thera











Scrappy


















Mouse


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yay! They are so beautiful what a nice variety of color you have there. I LOVE Ginger and Thera. I want a black and tan tri! Darla has perfect ears they are all gorgeous! Thanks for posting them


----------



## CynthiaATL (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks!

If you click the forst pic under everyone's name there is links to their peds.

And both Ginger and Thera turned 9 this year.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

i really dig oscar hes a good lookin dog but i cant see his ped it keeps sayin access denied


----------



## CynthiaATL (Sep 2, 2008)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> i really dig oscar hes a good lookin dog but i cant see his ped it keeps sayin access denied


Sorry I guess that is only if you have peds online

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [328172] :: DUSTY JR


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Awesome looking crew!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

wow huge variety you have they all look great. Im drawn to bailey though Love black dogs


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Beautiful crew!!!!!!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice crew. I like Bailey's look


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow;
You have a awesome group there.

I'm particularly fond of Vaya and Ginger;
what gorgeous dogs!

You can give me Ginger anyday 

But seriously though;
congrats on raising such a beautiful and healthy looking group!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

CynthiaATL said:


> Thanks!
> 
> If you click the forst pic under everyone's name there is links to their peds.
> 
> And both Ginger and Thera turned 9 this year.


WOW! Ginger and thera do not look a day over 4 LOL and you can send Both of them to me lol.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Bailey looks like a little sweetheart, but a firecracker.. Oscar is looking pretty good too.. heck, all your dogs are beautiful


----------



## CynthiaATL (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks all. We love them.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Awesome crew there all gorgeous


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

They look awesome!!!


----------



## CynthiaATL (Sep 2, 2008)

angelbaby said:


> wow huge variety you have they all look great. Im drawn to bailey though Love black dogs


Colors maybe. But not really bloodlines. We pretty much have Sorrells, Eli and Sorrells/Eli crosses.

Oscar and Ginger are half brother and sister. They share the same sire. They are pretty much Sorrells with small out.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [278506] :: DUNNS GINGER

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [328172] :: DUSTY JR

Darla, Johnnie, Bailey, and OJ are littermates from this breeding. 
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [238013] :: OSCARXSCREAM

Thera, Zydeco (Thera's daughter) and Mouse are Sorrells

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [309003] :: ZYDECO

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [219743] :: SEWELL'S THERA WARRIOR

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [217463] :: ICK'S MIGHTY MOUSE

Vaya and Hillbilly are half brother and sister same dam.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [329396] :: CAROLINA *******'S VAYA

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [367979] :: CAROLINA *******'S OLE HILLBILLY AKA DOT-HEAD


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

They are all very beautiful!I love me some sorrells dogs.Thanks for sharing them with us!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Very nice looking bulldogs! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Cynthia Is Vaya related to Christy's Brindle atikus? they look a lot alike!


----------



## CynthiaATL (Sep 2, 2008)

Sadie said:


> Cynthia Is Vaya related to Christy's Brindle atikus? they look a lot alike!


I believe you are talking about Anakin. And no he is a Wildside bred dog. I am however holding on to his littermate Alana till the Oct GA Show for the breeder.

Vaya and HillBillly are from a friend and are off of his female bred back to a Fat Bill dog.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Opps LOL Yeah Anakin! They look a lot alike so I thought they might be related


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

CynthiaATL said:


> Colors maybe. But not really bloodlines. We pretty much have Sorrells, Eli and Sorrells/Eli crosses.
> 
> Oscar and Ginger are half brother and sister. They share the same sire. They are pretty much Sorrells with small out.
> 
> ...


yes meant colors  very pretty bunch you have.


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

Just hand over Bailey and Johnnie and nobody gets hurt. Lol. You have quiet the variety.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

wow they are all such great looking dogs! your don't play favorites at all  Love scrappy, something in his face is soo sweet and I am loving mouse, that grin is awesome


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

Hah I wanna squeeze Baily's head. 

good looking animals


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll take Darla if you're handing dogs out!:woof:


----------



## CynthiaATL (Sep 2, 2008)

LOL Thanks all. 

Bailey is one of my favorites. She is a very pretty girl. 

Scrappy and Mike (Pimpers) are house dogs and spoiled rotten.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

WOW! Vaya looks an awful lot like my Beia


----------

